# I get 6h7v in the search bar



## jgomezgoni (May 4, 2013)

Hi,

I am new here. I get "6h7v" message in the search bar without even touching my kindle.
It is a Kindle with keyboard and wi-fi working and version 3.4 of the software.

Any help will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, jgomezgoni!

If you shut down the Kindle and restart it, does that still appear?

You might want to do a restart using the menu system on the Kindle.

From our Tips & Tricks thread stuck to the top of the forum:
Help, My Kindle is Frozen! Will a 'soft' or 'hard' restart fix it? What's the difference?



> Soft restart:-
> If the Kindle is not completely frozen but just acting strangely you can achieve the soft restart through the menu options: Menu-->Settings-->Menu--> Restart (NOT the reset to factory defaults).


Betsy


----------



## jgomezgoni (May 4, 2013)

Yes, I have tried several times. I have also tried to reset to factory defaults a couple
of times. After some time it starts again. I think it might be related to a recent upgrade
to version 3.4 of the software.

Thanks a lot for your help.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome, jgomezgoni!
> 
> If you shut down the Kindle and restart it, does that still appear?
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's a common problem--I haven't heard of it before and we have many members with Kindle Keyboards.

Have you contacted Kindle CS?

(Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. )

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Amazingly enough, other people have occasionally reported this problem, with exactly the same characters!

If you google search using your favourite search engine for "Kindle 6h7v" you'll find a few reports.

Most seem to lead to getting a replacement from Amazon, but a couple point to the Feedbooks Kindle Download Guide as the problem. If you've got this installed I'd remove it and see if that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> Amazingly enough, other people have occasionally reported this problem, with exactly the same characters!
> 
> If you google search using your favourite search engine for "Kindle 6h7v" you'll find a few reports.
> 
> Most seem to lead to getting a replacement from Amazon, but a couple point to the Feedbooks Kindle Download Guide as the problem. If you've got this installed I'd remove it and see if that helps.


Thanks, Morf! I hadn't heard of it before; I should have done the search myself. Interesting!

Betsy


----------



## jgomezgoni (May 4, 2013)

Finally I am getting a replacement from Amazon. They have seen that there is a hardware problem with it. At the end, the characters were different and I also got the font size selector opening all the time.

Thanks for your help!!



Morf said:


> Amazingly enough, other people have occasionally reported this problem, with exactly the same characters!
> 
> If you google search using your favourite search engine for "Kindle 6h7v" you'll find a few reports.
> 
> Most seem to lead to getting a replacement from Amazon, but a couple point to the Feedbooks Kindle Download Guide as the problem. If you've got this installed I'd remove it and see if that helps.


----------



## rpoofig (Feb 17, 2015)

The fixed. Found on the web that could be a screw loose. Open the kindle 3 and ... surprise !!! a screw loose contact miniscule circuits. remove it and put it in place and voila : works perfect
http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMSG=addedToThread&cdPage=1&cdThread=Tx1D1JYNZ06HF0I&newContentID=Mx1I7X73SV2E4&newContentNum=29#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB[/url]


----------

